# Surefire 6P vs Streamlight TL2



## bimmer73 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi there, I am new in flashlight world. Can anyone tell me which flashlight will you guys choose in term of brightness and durabilities? I can't really decide which one to get. Will be appreicate if someone can let me know the good and bad of these 2 flashlight. Which one can really give a further throw? I had been to the Flashlight Review.Com and read up both review but still cant make up my mind. 

Thanks


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to CPF!

If you're after throw then you should take a look at Streamlight Strion, it is the best in that size class, and it's rechargable so it is free to run. My TL-2 has not been used after I got the Strion.
The big advantage of the 6P is IMO that it has a much better switch, and you can buy a clicky switch for it if you prefer that.

Sigbjoern


----------



## JohnK (Sep 27, 2006)

FOR THE MONEY, I think the TL-2 has it all over the 6P.

I own several TL-2s, and sold my 6Ps.

The TL-2 is brighter than the 6P, bulbs are MUCH less expensive, and the TL-2 comes with a spare bulb, cleverly mounted behind the reflector.

The TL series have very "grippy" bodies, a nice clip, and I simply love them.


----------



## dsl (Sep 27, 2006)

Another vote for the TL-2.


----------



## underdust (Sep 27, 2006)

I also have to vote for the TL2. 

BTW, if you don't need the Strion's ability to charge using a cradle, you can do what I did, which is to run the TL2 with an AW 17670 battery, and a Strion bulb. It makes for a very small, inexpensive, rechargeable light.


----------



## bimmer73 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys,

For your quick response. Anymore 6P or TL2 owners will like to share your commend?


----------



## Supernam (Sep 28, 2006)

TL-2, Streamlight saved the extensive marketing so that you could save your money. http://flashlightreviews.com tested the TL-2 to be brighter. The body is way more textured, you get the spare bulb as mentioned, and you can stand it on its tail!


----------



## davidefromitaly (Sep 28, 2006)

TL2 also for me. consider also that is easy to convert to rechargeable, simply use a strion bulb and a 17670 protected

and if you prefer to count on the higher capacity of the 18650 try to look on some wolfeyes or the strion


----------



## cheapo (Sep 28, 2006)

the beam quality will be better on the 6p though, as will the finish. Oh, and the lens will be more scratch resistant. Tl2 has a clip though, and will throw better. 

-David


----------



## Jeweler (Sep 28, 2006)

Streamlight's are great but with the 6p you can have a lot of fun picking up other part's like 1 cell extenders, clicky switch, Turbo heads and alot of different bulb's. Check out Lighthound or some of the other Surefire dealer's for some of the REALLY COOL stuff you can get for the 6p. It's called playing Surefire lego's.
YES, one vote for the 6P


----------



## MSI (Sep 29, 2006)

cheapo said:


> the beam quality will be better on the 6p though, as will the finish. Oh, and the lens will be more scratch resistant. Tl2 has a clip though, and will throw better.



Have you tried a TL-2 Xenon? The beam quality on mine is perfect, a nice round hotspot and artifact free beam. My friends Z2 did not have a nicer beam (because both were perfect ).
Were do you get your info about the lens being more scratch resistant, the lens in the TL-2 is of same quality as pyrex or borofloat.

Btw, the Strion and TL-2 bezels are interchangable, the difference between them and the reason the Strion throws much longer (but has minor artifacts) is that the Strion reflector is much smoother. However, I don't recommend using Strion bezel on TL-2 because it is not easy to center bulb perfectly.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 29, 2006)

Tl2 thats no Question


----------



## dimlight (Sep 30, 2006)

look at the streamlight nf-2 it comes with a ring for tactical grip. it has the same bezel as the tl-2 and strion. the throw on the strion i better not much.i have both lights very nice lights


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 1, 2006)

davidefromitaly said:


> TL2 also for me. consider also that is easy to convert to rechargeable, simply use a strion bulb and a 17670 protected
> 
> and if you prefer to count on the higher capacity of the 18650 try to look on some wolfeyes or the strion


 
Another rechargeable solution is to use the 3.0V protected rechargeables with the TL2 bulb.


----------



## Brighteyez (Oct 1, 2006)

If you're referring to the ones like the Tenergy branded RCR123s, they may not work very well in any of the incandescent lights. Most of the CR123 incandescents are running bulbs or lamp assemblies that draw in the 1.3 Amp range, which coincidentally is around where the protection circuit on the protected 3.0V RCR123s kick in. You may be able to get the light to illuminate after repeated attempts ("double-taps"), but they will not work well if you need the light to work reliably (I've already tried with several different CR123 incandescent lignts.  ) But they do work well with most of the LED lights that use CR123s.



Max Brightness said:


> Another rechargeable solution is to use the 3.0V protected rechargeables with the TL2 bulb.


----------



## bimmer73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you guys realise that the review rating for streamlight TL series on www.flashlightreviews.com have changed from 4 to 3 1/2 stars? I am just wondering why they have drop 1/2 of star on the rating?


----------



## nikon (Oct 2, 2006)

The Surefire 6P also has 3 1/2 stars. I much prefer the Streamlight TL-2.


----------



## Lucero (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but when I was researching, I found pricing very similar for the TL2 and the TL3 --- with the TL3 being a better value. Has the OP also looked into the TL3??? I bought the TL3 just last month. Great light.


----------



## Nightwatch (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the NF-2 and in field tests (the whose light is brighter routine) we have found it to be noticeably brighter than 6Ps with fresh batteries. For the price I have been very satisfied.


----------



## Brighteyez (Oct 2, 2006)

The SL TL-2/NF-2/Scorpion pretty much all are the same light when it gets down to the bulb and the reflector and it's pretty much consistently a little brighter and has more output than the Surefire P60 products like the 6P.



Nightwatch said:


> I have the NF-2 and in field tests (the whose light is brighter routine) we have found it to be noticeably brighter than 6Ps with fresh batteries. For the price I have been very satisfied.


----------



## jsr (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, I've never seen so much love (or even just mention) of the SL tactical 2cell lights (TL-2, NF-2, Scorpion). The TL-2 is a great value for the money. The texture of the body is very grippy without being at all abrasive or uncomfortable. It has more throw than a 6P (or equivalent P60-powered SF) due to the adjustable focus. There's more artifacts with the TL-2 beam due to the adjustable focus, but you don't notice that when outdoors in actual use. It's a great light and like others have mentioned, it has a spare bulb and bulbs are much cheaper than the Lamp Assemblies for SFs. Sadly, I sold both my TL-2s and replaced them with a SF Z2 and C2...not because the Z2/C2 were brighter or had more throw (actually, the TL-2s were better in both respects), but I liked the aesthetic design of the Z2 and C2 more, plus I recently got into the SF lego game. If you plan to keep them stock, you don't have to think about SF legos, and the TL-2 will serve you very well for a lower price. I got my TL-2s for $38+tax...darn good price.


----------



## 3mw (Oct 5, 2006)

I got my TL-2s for $38+tax...darn good price.[/QUOTE]

Where?


----------



## jsr (Oct 6, 2006)

www.botac.com

Be aware that there are many complaints about botac tho. The times I've ordered from them have all been good aside from once when it took them quite a while to process my order. If you decide to pick it up there, I'd advise calling them first to confirm there is stock then placing the order either via phone or online (I've had better success online as the only delay in processing occurred when I phoned in an order).


----------

